# Welche Variostütze passt?



## greenhorn-biker (19. April 2014)

Hallo Ladies 
spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir eine Variostütze zu zulegen 

Das Problem ist, dass meine Maße recht speziell sind, da der Rahmen recht groß ist (erstes Bike und noch keine Ahnung beim kaufen gehabt ) und dementsprechend die Sattelstütze nur 160 mm ausgezogen ist. Nächstes Problem ist, dass die Stütze nur 270 mm versenkt werden kann, obwohl das Sattelrohr kerzengerade ist  (könnte es vllt an den Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter liegen??). Was den Durchmesser von der Sattelstütze betrifft, bin ich auch etwas verwirrt weil auf der Stütze 29,8mm steht, ich dachte Standard wäre 30,2mm ?
Wieviel Millimeter muss ich denn etwa für die Überwurfmutter (nennt man das so??) von meinen 160mm Verstellweg abziehen?

Nach meinen Recherchen scheint die Kind Shock Drobzone 300mm/75mm die kürzeste Stütze zu sein, aber lohnt sich bei diesem kleinen Verstellweg eine Variostütze noch??

Da ich nicht zuviel in mein "billig-Hardtail" investieren möchte, würde ich mir gern eine gebrauchte zulegen, macht so etwas Sinn? Auf einen Remotehebel könnte ich auch verzichten...

Ich wünsche euch Frohe Ostern und hoffe ihr habt besseres Wetter als ich hier 

Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## mw.dd (19. April 2014)

Auch wenn ich wieder nicht weiß, warum das ein Thema speziell für "Ladies" ist...

Variostützen sind mir nur in 27,2 30,9 und 31,6 bekannt. Daher kommt für Dich nur eine mit 27,2 + Adapter in Frage.
Da ist die Auswahl allerdings nicht so groß; wenn es günstig sein soll, dann die Forca. 160mm Auszug sollten reichen... Machst Du mal bitte ein Foto (Handy reicht), wie Du die 160mm gemessen hast?

Sattel versenken ist, wenn es schwierig wird, immer von Nutzen. Am sinnvollsten wäre aber ein passender Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (19. April 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...Nächstes Problem ist, dass die Stütze nur 270 mm versenkt werden kann, obwohl das Sattelrohr kerzengerade ist  (könnte es vllt an den Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter liegen??)...


Dreh doch mal die Schrauben raus, dann siehst Du, ob sich die normale Stütze tiefer versenken läßt.

Hatte früher am alten Fulli die Gravitiy Dropper mit 27,2 und einem Adapter, sie senkte 100mm ab und es funktionierte prima.
Der einzige Nachteil bei solchen Sattelstützen und langen bzw. hohen Sitzrohren - sei es durch große Rahmen oder viel Federweg bei Fullis - ist, daß Du immer so 4-5 cm durch die Feststellmimik verlierst und den Sattel nich bis zum Anschlag OK Sitzrohr versenken kannst, falls Du das zuvor gemacht und genutzt hattest. Das ist der Grund warum ich an meinem hohen Bergabrad die verstellbare Stütze wieder ausgebaut habe.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. April 2014)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich wieder nicht weiß, warum das ein Thema speziell für "Ladies" ist...
> Am sinnvollsten wäre aber ein passender Rahmen.


Weil ich keine Diskussion lostreten möchte, warum ich überhaupt einen zu großen Rahmen fahre und mir jeder raten wird ich soll mir ein neues Bike kaufen, weil so ein billig Hardtail sowieso keinen Sinn macht... Allerdings komm ich mit meinem Bike gut zurecht, einzig und allein der Überstand ist gleich null, hatte damit bisher aber keine Probleme (seit etwa 4 Jahren jetzt). Und wenn ich mir ein Fully kaufen werde, dann ein ordentliches wofür ich noch weiter sparen werde und meiner Meinung nach sollte man erst seine Technik auf einem Hardtail weiter verbessern bevor man auf ein Fully umsteigt 
Ach und ich denke es ist nicht ganz verkehrt, dass ein paar Mädels hier mich und mein Bike kennen und mir auch bewiesen haben dass man mit einem Hardtail mehr fahren kann als man denkt 

Trotzdem danke für deine Tips


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. April 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dreh doch mal die Schrauben raus, dann siehst Du, ob sich die normale Stütze tiefer versenken läßt.
> 
> Hatte früher am alten Fulli die Gravitiy Dropper mit 27,2 und einem Adapter, sie senkte 100mm ab und es funktionierte prima.
> Der einzige Nachteil bei solchen Sattelstützen und langen bzw. hohen Sitzrohren - sei es durch große Rahmen oder viel Federweg bei Fullis - ist, daß Du immer so 4-5 cm durch die Feststellmimik verlierst und den Sattel nich bis zum Anschlag OK Sitzrohr versenken kannst, falls Du das zuvor gemacht und genutzt hattest. Das ist der Grund warum ich an meinem hohen Bergabrad die verstellbare Stütze wieder ausgebaut habe.


Du hast recht es liegt an den Schrauben, wobei ich ungern auf meinen zweiten Flaschenhalter verzichten möchte 
Da ich ja nur 270mm versenken kann und meine aktuelle Sattelstütze 325mm versenkbar wäre, kann ich zur Zeit sowieso nicht bis zum Anschlag versenken, sprich es würde sich wohl nix "verschlimmern"


----------



## laterra (19. April 2014)

Ähm, kann es sein das du einen Denkfehler in der Rechnung hast? Ich hab mir gerade eine Variostütze in 385mm Länge zugelegt und die Länge die angegeben wird ist die der ausgezogenen Stütze. Wenn du also 26cm tief rein kommst hast du deine Stütze quasi inklusive des Verstellbereichs drin (was praktisch nicht geht).
Deine Stütze kann innere + äußere Länge lang sein: 270mm + 160mm = 430mm Gesamtstützenlänge (im ausgezogenen Zustand)
Damit würde zum Beispiel eine Stütze mit 350mm oder 385mm passen (da würd ich nur auch noch mal nach der Mindesteinstecktiefe des Modells schauen).
Wegen dem Durchmesser: hast du mal mit einem Messschieber nachgemessen wie die deine Stütze ist? Das mit den 29mm kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor - hab von dem Durchmesser noch nie gehört.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. April 2014)

mit 325 mm meine ich die Länge des Rohres von meiner ganz normalen Stütze und die kann ich nur bis 270mm einschieben. Und mein Problem ist wieviel ich von meinen zur Zeit ausgezogenen 160mm abziehen muss (also dieses Teil was bei KS rot ist)? Könnte mit 100mm Verstellbereich einer Variostütze etwas knapp werden ? Ich glaube nicht dass ich mit der Gesamtlänge Schwierigkeiten bekomme, ich gehe mal davon aus , dass der Teil des Rohres vom Verstellbereich sich komplett in das geklemmte Rohr im Sitzrohr schiebt??

Mir kommt das mit dem Durchmesser auch etwas spanisch vor, ich versuche mal eine Schieblehre zu organisieren 

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich halbwegs verständlich ausdrücken


----------



## Votec Tox (19. April 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ....also dieses Teil was bei KS rot ist)? Könnte mit 100mm Verstellbereich einer Variostütze etwas knapp werden ? ...


Leider habe ich keine KS zur Hand, habe es aber bei der Gravity Dropper nachgemessen, dort sind es 4,5 cm für die Verstellmimik, die verloren gehen. Vergleiche auch die Höhe der Sattelklemmung, bei der GD baut diese z.B. eher hoch, denn letztendlich soll ja die Sattelhöhe identisch sein.
Ich hatte genau dieses Problem bei meinem früheren Bionicon Supershuttle:
Komischer Durchmesser des Sitzrohres und trotz Rahmengröße S nur wenig Überstand.
Dort saß die Gravity Dropper max. im Sitzrohr drin, hatte 100mm Verstellweg und es sind genau 162mm von Unterkante Verstellmimik bis Mitte Rundalu des Sattelgestänges (also die beiden längslaufenden dünnen Alustengelchen, die zum Sattel gehören und an denen die Klemmung der Stütze angreift.

Mit dieser GD müßte es bei Dir funktionieren, da Du ja nicht bis unter den Sattel gemessen hast, sondern lediglich die Stütze.

Alternativ könntest Du eine Stütze mit einer stufenlosen Verstellung kaufen, dann paßt es immer. Aber ich weiß garnicht, ob es solche für 27,2 gibt.


----------



## laterra (21. April 2014)

Ah, jetzt hab ichs gerafft ^^ Ich hab bei meiner KS Dropzone auch mal nachgemessen: bei 125mm Verstellbereich hab ich da wo du 16cm zur Verfügung hast 18,3 gemessen. Das heißt die würde schon mal nicht gehen, aber die 100mm Variante könnte gerade so passen. Die rote Schelle an der KS Stütze ist knapp 3,5 cm hoch.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. April 2014)

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht und das Hauptproblem ist der sattelrohrstütze mit 29,8mm Durchmesser  es müsste eine stütze mit 27,2mm sein die dann mit Hülse auf die 29,8 kommt! Problem ist dass die recht selten sind und es erst bei 200 € los geht  sind mir dann für mein 450 € bike zuviel vor allem weil ich sie auch nicht in einem neuen bike verwenden könnte  Möglichkeiten wären KS supernatural oder lvs, oder eine x-fusion hilo (nirgends zu bekommen! )
Die anderen Maße wären kein Problem gewesen 

Aber danke für eure Tipps, wieder mal ein Grund mehr sich gleich ein neues bike zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. April 2014)

Ich meinte natürlich KS lev


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. April 2014)

Da du die Supernatural und LEV als Alternativen zur Dropzone erwähnst, wollt ich nur vorsichtig drauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Dropzone nen Versatz nach hinten macht, die andern beiden aber nicht. Weiß nicht, ob du das schon weißt, vorsichtshalber nur der Hinweis


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber danke für eure Tipps, wieder mal ein Grund mehr sich gleich ein neues bike zu kaufen



Auch wenn du's eigentlich nicht hören willst: wäre für mich die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. 
Wenn du durch den zu großen Rahmen sowieso schon zu wenig Verstellbereich an der Sattelstütze hast, warum dann Geld darin investieren, den zu kleinen Verstellbereich nochmal zu verkleinern? 100mm Absenkweg reichen mir nur auf Flowtrails. Für alles andere mag ich meinen Sattel weiter aus dem Weg schaffen können. 
Wie Votec Tox auch schon schrieb: für mich ist die zusätzliche Bauhöhe der Variostützen ein Grund, am Rad fürs Technische keine solche zu verbauen, und sogar an der "normalen" Stütze darauf zu achten, dass der Kopf möglichst flach baut (und dabei hab ich schon eine passende Rahmengröße). 

Wenn du sowieso schon schreibst, dass du auf was Neues sparst, dann würde ich das an deiner Stelle jetzt durchziehen. Also nicht unnötiges Geld in "Verschlimmbesserungen" des alten Rads investieren, sondern das Geld lieber aufs Sparkonto tun, und dann irgendwann Nägel mit Köpfen machen, und ein passendes Rad und eine dazu passende Variostütze mit größerem Verstellweg kaufen.
(Nur meine Meinung )


----------



## Martina H. (22. April 2014)

... recht hast Du


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. April 2014)

Ihr habt ja recht  Ich bin halt einfach zu geizig und noch hat die Vernunft die Oberhand


----------



## RuhrRadler (22. April 2014)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/use-sx-seat-post-shim/
aussen 29.8(auswählbar), innen 27,2...7€ zzgl Versand...wie kommste denn auf 200ökken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. April 2014)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/use-sx-seat-post-shim/
> aussen 29.8, innen 27,2...7€ zzgl Versand...wie kommste denn auf 200ökken?


Weil ich mit ner Hülse ohne Variostütze nichts anfangen kann


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2014)

Hi,
die alte Forca 350 hat nur ~80mm Versenkbarkeit und 27,2mm Durchmesser...

Taugt mir am HT auch für schwere Sachen 

Grüsse


----------

